# Dirty Rain!



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone else sick of this dusty rain we've been getting? I washed my car, didn't even drive it and the next day it was covered!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm actually in the process of taking god to court about it right now. It's bloody unfair. So inconsiderate. I was only given a certain amount of life but this dusty rain's making me use up more of my precious life energy than I should have to. It's a damn disgrace, so it is.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Matt,

We're not the only ones by the looks of it....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=270495


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i noticed this recently. my car was covered in it. cleaned mine and my mates car at the weekend, mine pretty much came straight off with the jet wash, but his didn't :lol:


----------



## Ron (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Matt,

We thought it was a Yorkshire-based issue but its obviously not only "grim up north". 

We've been caught out a few times by the dirty rain and it is annoying!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Noticed this on the van yesterday! thought the bin lorry had come a day early and left the back doors open as it drove past!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Car's covered in it, but I can tell the beading was good :lol:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yip, nightmare mate.


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

lets hope we have seen the last of it!


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

My Evo is stinking from it


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

We got away lightly with the Sahara rain, video from Cambridge Autogleam of an Evo 8 roof that was caught in a hail storm


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Would hate to have seen the state of my Honda if it had been caught in that hail...Crazy!


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

That's crazy!!!

I'd Cry if that happened


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

ive been told its dust been carried from the sahara desert


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Huw said:


> We got away lightly with the Sahara rain, video from Cambridge Autogleam of an Evo 8 roof that was caught in a hail storm


:doublesho


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Huw said:


> We got away lightly with the Sahara rain, video from Cambridge Autogleam of an Evo 8 roof that was caught in a hail storm


Heartbreaking!! :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Molenaar (May 2, 2012)

Interesting.

I'd noticed last week how the cars at work were covered in dust at the end of the day. At first I thought it had somehow been kicked up in the street (there's also a builder's mechants a hundred yards or so up). Then when I got home I noticed that next door's car was covered on the driveway.

At least a bit of dust on the car is not as bad as it is for people who got flooded out this 'summer'.


----------

